# MOROCCO - FIFA Clubs World Cup 2013 & 2014



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Sum up :

*1- Circular for bidding in january 2011 *







http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/aff...cularno.1253-fifaclubworldcups2013and2014.pdf


*2- Five countries were interested :*
- Japan
- Iran
- South Africa
- United Arab Emirates
- Morocco



*3- 17 October 2011, FIFA asked the others countries to retire their bidding :*




> *Morocco is the remaining bidder to host the 2013 and 2014 FIFA Club World Cups. *
> 
> FIFA will now review all the relevant paperwork, including financial guarantees before making a decision in December. *If approved, Morocco would be the first African nation to host the FIFA Club World Cup*.
> 
> Japan will host the 2011 and 2012 editions, after the UAE did so in 2009 and 2010.


http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=1528682/index.html?cid=twitter_voiceofthesite


*4- Today is the big day, with the official annuncement. *:banana: :cheers:

-------

*4 cities in bidding for 2 chosen *(I wil illustrate that with pictures later) :
- *Casablanca *Mohamed 5 (the old stadium not the new that will maybe be ready for ACN 2015 in january, so why not for WC 2014 in december ? (but today nothing is approved))
- *Tangiers *45,000 new stadium (2011)
- *Marrakech* 45,000 new stadium (2011)
- *Agadir *45,000 new stadium (2011)


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I hoped US would host the competition, I'm quite disappointed it was awarded the way it was, but whatever...


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

I hoped this competition, in its current format under FIFA at least, was scrapped.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

We are waiting for the 16 & 17 december :








http://www.fifa.com/mm/document/affederation/bodies/01/55/27/66/0101_001.pdf


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

kerouac1848 said:


> I hoped this competition, in its current format under FIFA at least, was scrapped.


What format would you prefer?


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

The format used in the first editions was better:

FIFA Club World Cup 2000
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2000_FIFA_Club_World_Championship

FIFA CLub World Cup 2001 (canceled)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_FIFA_Club_World_Championship


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ European clubs will not put up with a long tournament like that. They don't have enough dates, particularly in light of their increasing internationalization with short excursions to Asia and Latin America to build a global fanbase. That model requires at least 5 matches for winning the tournament. Not workable IMO. 

It would be better to think of a way to integrate a parallel tournament of the rest of the World into the finals of Champions League, guaranteeing the final would be always played in Europe. For instance, they could introduce a round-of-16 with 3 non-European teams.


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

JYDA said:


> What format would you prefer?


Tbh, i prefer it be done away with completely, it's a pointless competition because the gap in quality is far too large, meaning interest is small in football's main market and the whole tournament therefore devalued so why continue? It's nothing more than a glorified friendly for European clubs and that being the case I see no reason for it. For a tournament to work you need some degree of equality, which can't be the case when Europe sucks in all the best players. When one side is so far ahead that they don't take it seriously the whole thing is doomed. 

There is also the fact that FIFA have tried to latch onto the club game, most likely to undermine UEFA. Football doesn't need FIFA getting its claws into club football, it needs FIFA to reduce itself to nothing more than the administrative wing of the global game answerable to the confederations, FAs and clubs which is where the power should exist.

Personally, if we have a global club game I'd like to go back to having 2-legged matches between the winner of the Libertadores and CL. It lost something when it went to Japan and became a one off.


----------



## padss (Dec 12, 2011)

They don't have enough dates, particularly in light of their increasing internationalization with short excursions to Asia and Latin America to build a global fanbase.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

it was confirmed Moroco?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

TEBC said:


> it was confirmed Moroco?


Official answer the 16 or 17th december.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ :banana: ^^



> *Blatter : "La FIFA engagera les réformes qui s'imposent"*
> 
> (FIFA.com) *Samedi 17 décembre 2011*
> 
> ...


http://fr.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/bodies/news/newsid=1558709/index.html





> *Blatter: Reforms will be carried out
> 
> (FIFA.com) Saturday 17 December 2011*
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/bodies/news/newsid=1558606/index.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Vidéo : Conférence de presse post-Comité Exécutif

12:00 min ; Morocco for 2013 and 2014


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Congratulations Morocco. I hope Flamengo be there in 2013.


----------



## shopzzs (Dec 23, 2011)

good luck !


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

do u have pictures of stadiums that will host?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice, congratz.


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

TEBC said:


> do u have pictures of stadiums that will host?



Marrakech Stadium 











video 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=492016274110


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

TEBC said:


> do u have pictures of stadiums that will host?


For 2013, stadiums are Marrakech and Agadir.




> Coupe du Monde des Clubs de la FIFA, Maroc 2013 : *Marrakech et Agadir *ont été ratifiés en tant que les deux sites de la compétition.


http://fr.fifa.com/aboutfifa/organisation/news/newsid=1711146/

*Marrakech 45,000 seats *








*Agadir, 45,000 seats *(inauguration 22 december 2012)

















Certainly not the most beautiful stadiums in the world, but we'll try to host a competition with more spectators than in Japan or EAU.


Both cities are very touristic with international airports. 

Marrakech : 53,000 beds (for comparaison Rome is 60,000)
Agadir : 35,000 beds

There is also an highway between the 2 cities (220 km, 2h15min).

Morocco highway network (Agadir in the South, Atlantic Ocean and Marrakech northern on the other side of Atlas mountains)



http://www.adm.co.ma/carte.cfm



I'll try to post pictures of 2 cities later.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

hope Corinthians qualify again for 2013 or 14!! would love to visit Morroco


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, but the stadiums are mad ugly, so it´s a no go for me.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> Please do not bother to elaborate your pedestrian logics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iran contenders?? hahaha you are joking right? Just how many asian or fifa official organized tournaments have been held there in the last 10 years ?? ...


----------



## Zolozai (May 3, 2010)

skaP187 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, but the stadiums are mad ugly, so it´s a no go for me.


One less spanish hater, good :cheers:
A French, Portuguese or English tourist will spend much more than a stingy spanish; and are for sure friendlier.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

larsul said:


> Iran contenders?? hahaha you are joking right? Just how many asian or fifa official organized tournaments have been held there in the last 10 years ?? ...


Hardly a valid argument with FIFA's policy, aiming at non-established and developing markets to promote and globalize international and club football.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*1st qualifiy*

*Monterrey campeoooooooooooooooooon de CONCACAF ! ^^
*



Monterrey 4 - 2 Santos (aggregate)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*2nd qualifiy*

*Auckland City *OFC champions.

Final : 

Auckland City (NZ) 2 - 1 Waikatere United (NZ)


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*3rd qualify*

*Bayern Munich !!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*4th qualify*

*Raja Casablanca. *

Morocco champion.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

For the fun.

^^


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Official website ready. :cheers:

I 'll try to make a presentation of Marrakech and Agadir cities when I will have more time in june.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Champions of Libertadores! Qualified to Fifa World Cup


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

To come champions :
- Africa
- Asia


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

When they will release the official logo?


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

TEBC said:


> Champions of Libertadores! Qualified to Fifa World Cup











*See you in Morocco*


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Already qualified teams*








http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/teams/index.html


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

Bezzi said:


> When they will release the official logo?


It was revealed today. 

*Official emblem unveiled*
(FIFA.com) Monday 2 September 2013










The Local Organising Committee (LOC) of the FIFA Club World Cup Morocco 2013 has taken a significant step forward in the preparations for this prestigious tournament with the launch of the Official Emblem. The emblem was unveiled in a glittering ceremony inspired by the rich cultural heritage and friendliness of Morocco, which took place in a luxury hotel in Casablanca on Monday, 2 September – 100 days before the tournament kick-off. 

The Official Emblem was revealed to guests at the end of a colourful show in which famous models wearing fabulous traditional kaftans inspired by the colours of the seven qualified teams paraded across the stage, accompanied by children who were also dressed in the participating teams’ colours and wearing each of the teams’ pennants.

*New concept*
The emblem for this tenth edition of the competition has the characteristic shape of the FIFA Club World Cup trophy, decorated with patterns influenced by the ancient Moroccan art of zellige (ceramic mosaics), thereby combining the spirit of the competition with the visual imagery of the host country. This Official Emblem evokes a Morocco that is open, welcoming and multicultural.

The delicacy of the patterns, which are dominated by the colours of the national flag, reflects the high quality of play to be expected in this magical competition, which will see the best clubs from each of the six confederations, plus Raja Casablanca, battle it out on Moroccan turf.

*An official design that is faithful to the cultural values of the host country*
In keeping with the emblem, the official design is inspired by zellige art as well as moucharaby latticework, so that the two graphical elements of the competition complement each other. The typically Moroccan colours and patterns reinforce the local flavour, and the use of royal blue gives depth to the design and adds a sense of prestige.
*
As for the football...*
Raja Casablanca, the club representing the host country, will certainly be a serious challenger for the title. With the support of their large and enthusiastic fan base, the Rajaouis seem capable of holding their own alongside the greats. In the opening match on 11 December 2013 at the Grand Stade in Agadir, they will meet the champions of Oceania, Auckland City FC (New Zealand). The pinnacle of the competition, the final match, will take place in Marrakech on Saturday 21 December.

*Make a date with history*
Wednesday 11 December 2013 will be a historic date for the two Host Cities. On that day, the eyes of the world will be on the Kingdom of Morocco, and Agadir will have the honour of opening the tenth edition of the FIFA Club World Cup. 

One hundred days before kick-off and the party has already started, with the gorgeous ceremony to present the Official Emblem enchanting the many members of the football family who were present in Casablanca for the launch.

http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/organisation/media/newsid=2166433/index.html


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

skaP187 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, but the stadiums are mad ugly, so it´s a no go for me.


Much less ugly than Alicante (your city) stadium.

Anyway there are no spanish team in this cup so 

We have a supporters in Morocco unlike you.


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

Raja Casablanca (Morrocan team for this cup) fan's


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ LIVE: Watch the Morocco 2013 draw ^^


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Game 2
1st 1/4 final
AFC vs CAF *................. then vs Bayern in 1/2 final


*Game 3
2nd 1/4 final 
Winner 1 (Casa or Auckland) vs Monterrey* ............... then vs ATletico Mineiro in 1/2 final 

Ancien calendar, the new is not yet ready.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Ticketing details announced for Morocco 2013​*
> 
> Saturday 5 October 2013
> 
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=2190904/index.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

http://fr.fifa.com/mm/document/tour...4/fcwc2013_matchschedule_10102013_neutral.pdf


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

According to "Radio Mars" 10 000 Atletico Mineiro fans have already bought tickets.










*Hino para Marrocos : "E pro Marrocos sou eu quem vou".*



> E pra Marrocos que eu voooou
> O Mundial eu vou venceerrr
> E as marias eu vou zuar
> Quando chegar em BH
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

African final 1st leg :

Orlando Piratess 1 - 1 Ahly 

Egyptians could be 5,000 in Morocco. Go Ahlyyyyyyyy !!!








------------


Asia final 1st leg :

FC Seoul 2 - 2 Guanghzou

At least 8000 chinese in Seoul. We hope between 5000 to 10 000 in Morocco. Go Ganghzou !!!


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Lol, i guess under serious conditions Bayern would win even against a team consisting only of the best players from the other 6 teams. :lol:


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *FIFA: Le dispositif de détection automatique des buts expérimenté au Maroc​*
> 
> Football | Brève | Publié le 01.11.2013 à 19h30 | Par La rédaction
> 
> ...


http://www.yabiladi.com/articles/details/20656/fifa-dispositif-detection-automatique-buts.html


----------



## MarkLanegan (May 20, 2013)

Coincidence ? 2009 and 2011 Pep Guardiola Won this Cup in Barcelona on two different countries (2009 in UAE and 2011 in Japan). And now 2013 he must struggle with FC Bayern Munchen in Morocco ???
If he win this cup (again), he will make a new history as the mist winning manager.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*One more qualified team*










*Guangzhou Evergrande* became the first Chinese club to win the AFC Champions League on Saturday evening as Marcello Lippi’s side secured the title on the away goals rule. A 1-1 draw at Tianhe Stadium saw the Chinese Super League champions draw 3-3 over the two legs of the final with Korea Republic’s FC Seoul.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

MarkLanegan said:


> Coincidence ? 2009 and 2011 Pep Guardiola Won this Cup in Barcelona on two different countries (2009 in UAE and 2011 in Japan). And now 2013 he must struggle with FC Bayern Munchen in Morocco ???
> If he win this cup (again), he will make a new history as the mist winning manager.


An other record for him but not the only recordman.

Marcelo Lippi has won 2 Champions in League on 2 continents. Is he the 1st to do that ? I have check and maybe yes.

I remember that Roger Lemerre won 2 continental countries cup : Euro 2000 with France and ACN 2004 with Tunisia. 

Look this public. We hope that they will be thousands to come.


----------



## fark (Nov 8, 2013)

Isek said:


> Lol, i guess under serious conditions Bayern would win even against a team consisting only of the best players from the other 6 teams. :lol:




some idiots like you said the same thing about Corinthians x Chelsea or Barcelona x Inter, and the brazilian teams destroyed them. Also Brazil has the biggest number of FIFA Clubs World Cup titles. And Ronaldinho alone, is better than half of Bayern players. 


GAAALOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

fark said:


> some idiots like you said the same thing about Corinthians x Chelsea or Barcelona x Inter, and the brazilian teams destroyed them. Also Brazil has the biggest number of FIFA Clubs World Cup titles. And Ronaldinho alone, is better than half of Bayern players.
> 
> 
> GAAALOOOOOOOOO!


I think that som brasilians said same thing before Internacional Porte Alegre vs TP Mazembe.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Ahly champion of Africa *!!!!!!!!!!!

The party is now full. :cheers: 

We hope than between 5000 and 10000 egyptians will come.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Official FIFA video*

(could be better)


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.




> *Coupe du monde des clubs: une machine à cash?*
> Publié le mardi 12 novembre 2013 10:37 Écrit par Leseco.ma
> 
> 
> Le Maroc bénéficierait, selon les chiffres avancés, d’environ *1 MMDH sous forme de recettes directes*. 320 MDH seraient issus des dépenses courantes assurées par les supporters, tandis que 60 MDH seraient générés par la vente des billets. De plus, 160 MDH seraient engendrés par le merchandising et près de 500 MDH proviendraient du sponsoring confié à de grandes marques mondiales. En contrepartie, l’État a déjà déposé une caution de garantie à la FIFA de 320 MDH. Outre les retombées économiques, le Maroc devrait bénéficier d’un* impact promotionnel indirect* sur l’image de la destination à travers *708 heures de diffusion directe* et 1.464 heures de rediffusion lors de la même semaine de la compétition, soit un total de 2.172 heures.


http://www.leseco.ma/dernieres-minute/15890-coupe-du-monde-des-clubs-une-machine-a-cash#.UoI5CHBHRXk


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.

It can be usefull to people never wich did not visit the 2 cities before :


http://www.arrivalguides.com/en/Travelguides/Africa/Morocco/agadir/thecity


http://www.arrivalguides.com/en/Travelguides/Africa/Morocco/MARRAKECH/thecity


You can get a printable PDF for free with the city map and many more things to see 


You can also find the droid and iphone application to get best restaurants and hotels' addresses.


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> According to "Radio Mars" 10 000 Atletico Mineiro fans have already bought tickets.


http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/futebol/a-invasao-atleticana-no-marrocos-e-o-corinthians/

It is in portuguese but says that last week the 200 tour operators who met in Marrakesh because of the opening of the flight Sao Paulo-Casablanca by Royal Air Maroc estimated at 25 000 the number of Atlético´s fans going to Morroco.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Gutex said:


> http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/radar-on-line/futebol/a-invasao-atleticana-no-marrocos-e-o-corinthians/
> 
> It is in portuguese but says that last week the 200 tour operators who met in Marrakesh because of the opening of the flight Sao Paulo-Casablanca by Royal Air Maroc estimated at *25 000 the number of Atlético´s fans going to Morroco*.


According to brazilian ambassy in Morocco, this is now 30 000 fans. :nuts:

We just have 45 000 seats stadium for this competition. Too sad. hno:

It will be the most popular WC clubs. :banana:

I think european diaspora is include. How manY from Brazil and Europe will come ? 


> *Coupe du Monde des Clubs : 30.000 supporters brésiliens prévus​*
> Mardi 26 novembre 2013
> 
> *Selon l’ambassade du Brésil au Maroc*, 30.000 fans feront le voyage pour supporter l’Atlético Mineiro lors de la Coupe du Monde des clubs 2013 qui se déroulera entre le 11 et 21 décembre prochains au Maroc.
> ...


http://www.medias24.com/Indiscretio...lubs-30.000-supporters-bresiliens-prevus.html


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

> *Raja de Casablanca :M'hamed Fakhir remercié*
> Dernière mise à jour : 29/11/2013 à 10:00
> 
> Après la défaite des Verts, jeudi soir, face au Difaâ Hassani d'El Jadida (1-0), comptant pour la 9e journée de Botola, la direction du club champion en titre a décidé de se séparer de son entraîneur, M'hamed Fakhir.
> ...



L'entrée du Raja à la coupe du monde des clubs s'annonce difficile *espérons, pour une fois que cette coupe se déroule en Afrique, que le Ahly et le Raja honoreraient le foot africain. *


N.B. pour ceux qui veulent aller assister aux matchs les billets d'entrée coûtent à peine 10€ *les billets d'avion Paris-Marrakech 45€ l'allée 25€ le retour*:












Calendrier des matchs ici : http://fr.fifa.com/clubworldcup/matches/index.html


Pour trouver les hotels et restaurants un petit guide pratique:

http://www.arrivalguides.com/en/Travelguides/Africa/Morocco/MARRAKECH/thecity


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

@ Gadiri, 

J'ai des amis qui sont egyptiens qui veulent aller encourager le Ahly de Paris ils me disent qu'ils leur faut un visa est ce vrai? 

et c'est un visa comme le visa egyptien à payer sur place à l'aéroport ou un visa qu'il faudrait demander auprès d'un consulat?


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Speak englih in this sub-forum Battuta.



Battuta said:


> @ Gadiri,
> 
> J'ai des amis qui sont egyptiens qui veulent aller encourager le Ahly de Paris ils me disent qu'ils leur faut un visa est ce vrai?
> 
> et c'est un visa comme le visa egyptien à payer sur place à l'aéroport ou un visa qu'il faudrait demander auprès d'un consulat?


I really don't know. You should ask in egyptian forum.


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

Gadiri said:


> Speak englih in this sub-forum Battuta.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know. You should ask in egyptian forum.


ok thanks


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Finally Ronaldinho will be in Morocco inchallah. :cheers:



> *Coupe du monde des clubs : La présence de Ronaldinho au Maroc confirmée​*
> Posté le lundi, 02 décembre 2013
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.infomediaire.ma/news/spo...-la-présence-de-ronaldinho-au-maroc-confirmée


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tickets price*

*100 MAD = 9 EUROS 
100 MAD = 12 USD *



1 game



2 games 



1 game (same price than other 1/2 final + 5th place game)



2 games 



2 games


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ronaldinho: My goal is to always be at my best*
(FIFA.com) Monday 2 December 2013










On 27 September, with Atletico Mineiro supporters still basking in July's Copa Libertadores triumph and eagerly looking forward to December's FIFA Club World Cup, came the kind of news that could dampen any celebration: Ronaldinho Gaucho had suffered a serious injury in training.

Hit by a torn thigh muscle, the iconic Brazilian was predicted to face around three months on the sidelines, an eternity for someone hoping to travel to Morocco at the beginning of December. True to form, however, nothing could crush the irrepressible star’s spirits.

A little after the “snap”, as he described the sensation when he felt the injury, Ronaldinho threw himself into the recovery process with his trademark good humour and enthusiasm aplenty. And when positive news began filtering out from O Galo's medical department, the support he received from the fans handed his recovery trail an air of one of Atletico’s remarkable comebacks during their successful Libertadores run.

The #EuAcredito (#IBelieve) slogan, which caught on during the semi-final against Newell’s Old Boys and then the final against Olimpia, when Atletico trailed 2-0 before eventually winning on penalties, became the #VoltaRonaldinho (#ComeBackRonaldinho) campaign. The good news was finally announced just a few days ago, when the player returned to training, practically confirming his presence at the Club World Cup.

The fact Ronaldinho will have just one Brazilian championship game to prove his fitness does not seem to worry his coach Cuca, who is delighted to be able to count on his on-pitch leader in a tournament everyone at Atletico is yearning to win. Ronaldinho’s European experience and his weighty reputation, could make all the difference against teams of the calibre of Monterrey or even Bayern Munich.

In an exclusive interview with FIFA.com, Ronaldinho discussed the upcoming trip to Morocco, the Libertadores triumph that got them there and being given the freedom to play through the middle at Atletico.

He also talked about Bayern and being reunited with Pep Guardiola, as well as his determination to play in the Club World Cup, a title he missed out on in 2006 when Barcelona lost to Internacional. Nor has he given up hope of appearing in the 2014 FIFA World Cup™ - clearly Ronaldinho's level of belief, just like that of O Galo fans, is in no danger of running out.

*FIFA.com: Since arriving at Atletico-MG you've been playing as more central, playmaking attacker rather than a left-sided forward. What difference has this made to your game?*
Ronaldinho Gaucho: It’s a role I played when I was younger, when I started out as a professional. Then when I arrived at Paris Saint-Germain I started to play out wide on the left, and I continued in the same position at Barcelona. But when I came to Atletico and Cuca explained to me what he had in mind for the team, I said it sounded great. I love being the main creator: it’s something I’ve always done. For me it works perfectly, on a practical and emotional level. It just makes sense.

*Was the vision for the team that Cuca had back then reflected in the side that won the Libertadores?*
No doubt about it. Cuca deserves a lot of credit. He planned it all and went after players that would fit the way he wanted the team to play. It was great. In the beginning we had Danilinho to provide the pace, and then came Bernard. There was Jo in the centre-forward role and later came [Diego] Tardelli. It was no accident that everything fitted together so well.

*Will your experience in Europe make a difference at Morocco 2013, considering it will be the first international club tournament for many of the squad?*
We talk a lot about the differences in strength, intensity and style. I try to explain this to the players whenever I can. I’m not the only with such experience, after all. There’s Gilberto Silva, Josue and Jo too, players who have played in the English and German leagues. All leagues and competitions are different, and I think it helps that we have knowledge of some of them.

*You know Guardiola well. Do you think he has already made a difference to Bayern Munich?*
Well, I don’t really analyse football that much, but I have noticed that there is a little of his style in the way they move the ball around, the passing triangles in tight spaces, the way they keep possession. I think you can see this with Bayern already, as the team gets used to playing according to his style.

*Guardiola was coach of Barcelona B when you were at the club. From the contact you had with him back then, did you imagine that he would be so successful?*
I did, because Barcelona's ideology is that everybody should play like the first team, starting with the juniors. This helps the coaches as well as the players. When a player comes up through the ranks he is already prepared for the first team, because all the teams in the Barcelona system play the same way. I think everybody thought he would do well, because he’d been doing a great job with Barcelona B and was using the same ideas.

*When you've been given the chance to play for Brazil, since joining Atletico, how do you think you've done? Do you think you could have done anything differently?*
It was great to be back with the national squad. Luiz Felipe Scolari and I have won so much together and we have a good relationship. He is a very direct person and is always open with me. I know that there are still opportunities available for those who are playing well. He seems to have the core of his squad decided, but whoever is in good form at the right time will go too.

*Do you see yourself fitting well into the way Brazil are playing at the moment, considering the position you play for Atletico?*
I don’t see a problem, tactically speaking. I can play any position from midfield to further forward. I’ve already played most of them in fact, that’s why I’m so relaxed about it. (laughs)

*Are you still determined to play in the World Cup?*
Of course. I’m always working hard to improve. If there is a chance of playing in the World Cup, I’ll be ready, and I’ll be at my peak. My goal is to always be at my best.

*Could the Club World Cup be an important step towards playing in the World Cup?*
Anything can happen. The plan is get back to the form I showed before the injury. My objective is to be right physically, to be able to hit the same high standards I was managing before.

http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=2237786/index.html?intcmp=newsreader_news_box_1


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

Gutex said:


> *Ronaldinho: My goal is to always be at my best*
> (FIFA.com) Monday 2 December 2013
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sur Ronaldinho will be luckier than in 2006, Bayern seems to be largely above the average now.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Flambée du prix des vols entre Munich et Marrakech​*
> Mercredi 4 décembre 2013 à 11h02
> 
> Les prix des vols entre Munich et Marrakech en période de Coupe du Monde des Clubs ne cessent d’augmenter ces derniers jours* annonçant un déplacement massif de supporters du Bayern Munich.*
> ...


http://www.medias24.com/Indiscretions/6955-Flambee-du-prix-des-vols-Munich-Marrakech.html





> *Soaring prices of flights between Munich and Marrakech​*
> 
> Wednesday, December 4, 2013 at 11:02
> 
> ...


Despite the Morocco -EU open sky , airplane are very more expensive .* Try Ryanair, Easyjet, Air Arabia, Royal Air Maroc , Germania, Germanwings , Air Berlin, Lufthansa, Tuifly, Condor from other German cities. Or via Barcelona Vueling and Iberia via Madrid, Edelsweir or Swiss via Zurich and Geneva ...*

*1st game in Agadir, not Marrakech.

Bayern vs Ahly/Guanghzou.*



http://fr.fifa.com/mm/document/tour...4/fcwc2013_matchschedule_10102013_neutral.pdf


----------



## Gutex (Sep 24, 2010)

*Cosmopolitan cast list promises much*

The squad lists of the clubs taking part in the FIFA Club World Cup Morocco 2013, which begins on 11 December, were announced on Thursday. In total 160 players will be in action in Agadir and Marrakech, where the seven contenders will be vying to succeed 2012 champions Corinthians.

A total of 31 nationalities are represented in that player pool, adding an even more global dimension to the competition. While Atletico Mineiro’s squad is made up entirely of Brazilians and Egypt’s Al Ahly SC have only one foreign player in their ranks, Mauritanian forward *Dominique Da Sylva*, FC Bayern Munchen will be pitching up in Morocco with a team featuring players from 11 countries, two more than Auckland City FC.

Appearing in the competition for the third time in a row courtesy of their third consecutive CONCACAF Champions League win, CF Monterrey have a line-up full of familiar faces, none more familiar than their Argentinian captain *Jose Maria Basanta* and his compatriot *Cesar Delgado*, both of whom were on Club World Cup duty for the Mexican side in 2011 and 2012.

In contrast, Morocco 2013 will be a whole new experience for China’s Guangzhou Evergrande FC, who are making their debut on the global stage, as are Morocco’s Raja Casablanca, with the difference that they will be performing on home soil in front of a supportive crowd.

The passionate Moroccan fans will also be delighted to see some of the world’s greatest players on show. *Manuel Neuer*, *Bastian Schweinsteiger*, *Philipp Lahm*, *Thomas Muller* and *Franck Ribery* will all be turning out for Bayern, while the Red Devils of Cairo are fielding their posse of internationals, among them *Emad Meteab*, *Wael Gomaa*, *Walid Soliman* and the legendary *Mohamed Aboutrika*, who recently announced his retirement but will be present for the Club World Cup.

Meanwhile, Atletico will have their Brazil players *Jo*, *Diego Tardelli*, *Josue* and *Rever* on show, and Monterrey will pitch up with Chilean goal machine *Humberto Suazo* and the experienced *Ricardo Osorio*, who played for Mexico at Germany 2006 and South Africa 2010.

Three of the players gracing Morocco 2013 have had the honour of lifting the biggest prize in football: the FIFA World Cup Trophy. Bayern’s Spanish midfielder *Javi Martinez* was on the winning side at South Africa 2010, while *Ronaldinho* and *Gilberto Silva* were victorious with Brazil at Korea/Japan 2002. In between times came Italy’s fourth world title in 2006, a triumph masterminded by one Marcello Lippi, now in charge of Guangzhou.

With a cast like that, it promises to be quite a show.

http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=2239340/index.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

> *Agadir, MOROCCO - Auckland City FC's circuitous route to the FIFA Club World Cup in Morocco is over after the Oceania champions finally arrived in Agadir today.*
> 
> Including Auckland City's OFC Champions League travels, the team has racked up an astonishing *36,663 kilometres distance, nearly 48 hours in the air, stops in seven countries on four continents.*
> 
> ...


http://www.aucklandcityfc.com/news/article.asp?ID=802

Crazy, 7 stops.

Why not an : Auckland - Sydney (Emirates) - Dubai (Emirates) - Casablanca (Emirates) - Agadir (Royal Air Maroc) ?

I think they made : Auckland - Sydney (Emirates) - Dubai (Emirates) - Barcelona (Emirates) - Casablanca (?) - Agadir (Royal Air Maroc) and an other stop. Crazy schedule. 

Auckland and Raja Casablanca share the same resort :


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Monterrey special jersey*



http://www.rayados.com/home/bienvenida/










https://www.facebook.com/TiendaRayados/photos_stream










https://www.facebook.com/TiendaRayados?sk=photos









http://zonarayada.com/2013/11/27/jersey-rayados-mundial-de-clubes-2013/


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.
some budget flights :














==============


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

^^


Ryan air flights:














=========


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Brazil championship, last day, "moroccan" tifo*


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

.

Ronaldinho & Ribery are ready 



> *Werder Bremen 0-7 Bayern Munich: Ribery leads rout as Bayern runs riot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ronaldinho stakes claim for World Cup place with a brace
> By Michael Burton 2013-12-09 09:45:00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Battuta said:


> .
> 
> Ronaldinho & Ribery are ready


Robben is out 6 weeks.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Raja trainning












http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/photogallery/gallery=2241872.html#2241674

----------------






Guangzhou trainning


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Atletico Mineiro try to leave Braziiiiiiiiil*































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741826.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741893.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=4


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Monterrey*

No nos fallen en Marruecos ... 






Departure


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Raja Casablanca : Auckland City*


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Didn't watch the game but 92 minute winner needed to beat Auckland? Yikes.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

if you want to see more Stadium pictures , Please visit below.


2013 FIFA Club World Cup Stadiums in Morocco


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Raja Casablanca Fans in Agadir

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpot1UwI7KQ


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Play off
Raja Casablanca 2 - 1 Auckland 
Attendance 35 000 *



http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/photo/photolist.html#2243847




http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/photo/photolist.html#2243719







http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/photo/photolist.html#2243719



















HD quality


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Atletico Mineiro at Marrakech
*


























https://www.facebook.com/atleticooficial/photos_stream
























Sao Paulo airport :






Marrakech airport : 






Training












Rabat









Casablanca


















Marrakech fan zone


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Game 2 
1/4 final 
Guangzhou 2 - 0 Ahly*










Lastests matchs of Dario Conca until leaving club.


















https://www.facebook.com/guangzhouhengda?sk=photos

Raja jersey is now famous until China : ^^









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=583969581674631&set=o.397509170275964&type=3&theater

-------------------

*Pre-game *




























http://www.el-ahly.com/Media/Media_File_F.aspx?MediaFileID=4643&MediaAlbumID=197#26




































http://www.el-ahly.com/Media/Media_File_F.aspx?MediaFileID=4653&MediaAlbumID=198#7

*Ahly 0 - 2 Guangzhou*

Je vous l'avais dis. Ces chinois ont les dents longues. Ajoutés y le trio Conca-Muriqui-Elekson et un entraineur de classe mondiale (Lippi), ça fait mal. Le Bayern ne doit pas les sous-estimer.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Monterrey before 1/4 final*










https://www.facebook.com/fifaclubworldcup/photos_stream

------------


















http://www.rayados.com/home/fotos/35286/Rayados+hace+reconocimiento+al+Agadir+Stadium.htm






































https://www.facebook.com/rayadosoficial/photos_stream


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Game 3
1/4 final
Raja Casablanca 2 - 1 Monterrey
Attendance 45 000*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*FANS EMOTIONS *


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Royal Air Maroc 



China Airways 




Fifa


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*New technologies

Magic Spray
*






> *Goal-line technology at the FIFA Club World Cup​*
> (FIFA.com) Friday 13 December 2013
> 
> The FIFA Club World Cup 2013 kicked off in Morocco on 11 December with the opening match between Raja Casablanca and Auckland FC ending 2-1. The referee from Gambia was once again assisted by goal-line technology. The same technology will be available for the refereeing teams during all of the competition’s matches.
> ...


http://www.fifa.com/clubworldcup/news/newsid=2244688/index.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Agadir


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tifos*

*1st game Raja - Auckland with a doble tifo






2nd game Ahly - Guangzhou

Ahly









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152340088953265_1829743003_n.jpg&size=960,720

3rd game Raja - Monterrey ^^ (look the end)*















Monterrey fans 




































https://www.facebook.com/rayadosoficial/photos_albums


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bayern *

Mission 5 because :
- championship
- Germany Cup
- Champions League
- Supercoupe d'Europe


*Ready for boarding! Morocco, here we come! #Mission5﻿*









https://plus.google.com/+fcbayern/posts









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45784.141973839152649&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Arrival in Morocco (Agadir) for Club World Cup. #Mission5*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73085882.45784.141973839152649&type=1&theater


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*2013.12.14*

Casablanca : Monterrey 








Guangzhou : Al Ahly


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

https://twitter.com/FCBayern











Hassania Agadir and Ahly ultras (in front of Royal Atlas hotel)









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28138.106712522691082&type=1&relevant_count=1

After they lost


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Bayer is not at Sofitel but RIU Grand Palace Tikida Golf.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45784.141973839152649&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://twitter.com/FCBayern/status/412221120587120641/photo/1/large


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...397522316941316.114739.397509170275964&type=1

*Guangzhou Evergrande prepare for Bayern Munich
*



































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.520205061411762.1073741881.372034446228825&type=3


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bayern
*














































https://www.facebook.com/FCBayern?fref=ts


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Monterrey
Entrenamiento de #Rayados en Marrakech
*

Preparing 5th place game vs Ahly





































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...197.1073741936.112781392082146&type=3&theater


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech
Atletico Mineiro
Before 1/2 finale vs Raja Casablanca*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741826.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741826.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741826.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741903.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=4









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...073741903.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=234132743431579&set=p.234132743431579&type=1


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Estimating Standings*

1. FC Bayern Munchen (Germany)
2. Raja Casablanca (Morocco)
3. Atletico Mineiro (Brazil)
4. Guangzhou Evergrande FC (China)

5. CF Monterrey (Mexico)
6. Al Ahly SC (Egypt)
7. Auckland City FC (New Zealand)


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Congrats Raja!! I belive


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

We would expect a good match Bayern-AM but what Raja accomplished yesterday we shall surely have an excellent Raja-Bayern.

Raja has nothing to loose Bayern will undergo so much stress and a huge Raja fans, trains from Casa to Marrakech will be overcrowded :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

As you know Bayern face huge opponents on a regular basis. I don't think they'll have any trouble coping with stress. 

Really, Bayern will win, but who cares? Raja Casablanca's win over Atletico will be the memorable game from the tournament. Raja qualified virtue of Morocco being the host country, and they have made the final, which is a great story in itself. 

This is now the 2nd time in 4 years that an African team has beaten one of the European/South American teams to make the final. Long may that continue.


----------



## Battuta (Feb 16, 2012)

5portsF4n said:


> As you know Bayern face huge opponents on a regular basis. I don't think they'll have any trouble coping with stress.
> 
> Really, Bayern will win, but who cares? Raja Casablanca's win over Atletico will be the memorable game from the tournament. Raja qualified virtue of Morocco being the host country, and they have made the final, which is a great story in itself.
> 
> This is now the 2nd time in 4 years that an African team has beaten one of the European/South American teams to make the final. Long may that continue.



Yep, Bayern used to be too stable it is not good for football :lol: Footbal is a fine art in south America and Southern Europe it is very exciting to watch, in Germany it is a superscience not enough amazing ;(

I wished we could have Bayern vs AM in the 1st semi final in order to see the face 2 face Rivery vs Ronaldinho. 

I objectively think AM could have more forces to defeat Bayern and Raja should have more chances to win the tournament against Atletico. 

I think the Atletico Minero and the spanish teams are stronger technically speaking than Bayern. 

I hope next year we will have a spanish team in the tournament and in this case we can have half moroccan suporters for the spanish team and the other half for the moroccan one. 

*Bayern have no fans in Morocco and we hope so many spanish suporters against Bayern tomorow*, Malaga is about nearby one hour flight to Marrakech. And *if there is no flight foot fans can go to Marrakech by car the ferry is about 150€ round trip a tourist car 35 minutes time travel from Spain to Tangier*and 6 hours from Tangier to Marrakech: one car with 5 persons it is less expensive than plane.


----------



## master_klon (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Say what? Perhaps think before you start typing.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

10 MAD = 1,21 $
10 MAD = 0,89 Euros 










http://www.medias24.com/Coupe-du-mo...ja-est-le-club-le-plus-pauvre-du-tournoi.html


Raja wons at least 60% of his year budget. ^^



> Prize money
> 
> Winner	US$5 million
> *Runner-up	US$4 million*
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIFA_Club_World_Cup


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

FIFA


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Italy
Gazetta delle sport
*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19753.139927812714354&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Spain
AS*









https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/q71/s720x720/1484710_681819511858512_1424354413_n.jpg









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19753.139927812714354&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Para Kanda, the man how beat 2 times brazilians in 1/2 final. This year with Raja and 2010 with Mazembe vs Internacional Porto Alegre.



> ...
> 
> *Pour Kanda, la victoire de Mazembe sur l'Inter en 2010 était plus compliquée que celle de la Raja Casablanca sur l'Atletico en 2013*. La nouveauté de cet exploit est une différence, selon lui. - Il a été plus difficile avec Mazembe. Avec Mazembe était la première fois dans le monde, et nous avons maintenant cette expérience. Mais cette fois, c'était trop compliqué. Il était bon d'avoir cette expérience déjà -. Commenté le joueur de savoir qu'il est possible d'éliminer un Brésilien dans les demi-finales du Monde des Clubs Kanda est devenu un conseiller de la distribution de Raja. Avant le match contre les Coqs, il a parlé à plusieurs reprises avec ses collègues à ce sujet. Il a travaillé. - Il avait un lien que j'ai vécu avant, je pourrais dire à mes camarades d'avoir joué contre une équipe brésilienne par Mazembe.* Je leur ai dit ce qui s'est passé, comment nous gagnons*. Et maintenant arrivé avec le Raja. Pour moi, c'est une grande joie. 's la victoire n'était pas pour le joueur congolais. Il tenait toujours le rêve de jouer sur le même terrain que son plus grand idole Ronaldinho. Il était l'un des joueurs qui ont entouré l'as brésilien après le départ, demandant à ses bottes et sa chemise. - a réalisé un grand rêve de jouer avec Ronaldinho. C'était un grand but de ma vie. Cela est devenu réalité cette fois. Ce fut un plaisir. Kanda et collègues Raja Casablanca cherche maintenant encore plus feat. Le samedi, ils font face à Bayern Munich en finale de la Coupe du Monde des Clubs.
> 
> ...



http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...ja-tambem-eliminou-o-inter-com-o-mazembe.html

*Game DVD was in sell few hours after game *










http://www.medias24.com/Coupe-du-mo...s-a-cotes-du-match-Raja-Atletico-Mineiro.html​


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

By Brahim

*MARRAKESH / MARROCOS (18.12.2013) - Mundial de Clube da Fifa - Atletico-MG x Raja Casablanca. Foto: Pedro Vilela / Agencia i7*


Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

IMG_4771 par Clube Atlético Mineiro, sur Flickr

IMG_5009 par Clube Atlético Mineiro, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr

Foto: Pedro Vilela par Tudo BH, sur Flickr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech
Monterrey - Ahly*










http://www.rayados.com/fotos/35300

Les mexicains debout sur les sièges. Normal car contrairement au stade d'Aagdir, les premiers rangs ont une vue écrasée.









http://www.rayados.com/fotos/35300


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Guangzhou - Atletico Mineiro
3rd place game
*
*Atletico Mineiro 
Last training
*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52.378591.42462502551&type=1&relevant_count=1


Ultime Concas's game with chinese team.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...14739.397509170275964&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1210303.118799.141973839152649&type=1&theater

*Last training











Bern on tour*

*Majorelle Garden



















Medina and palmeiraie *








































































7


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Raja last training
*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...19753.139927812714354&type=1&relevant_count=1

*Casablanca
University of Ben Msick entrance*











Dante and Rafinha having good time in souk









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45784.141973839152649&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Belo Horizonte


Cruzeiro fans *


















http://globoesporte.globo.com/mg/no...sa-do-raja-cruzeirenses-tiram-onda-em-bh.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Atletico Mineiro fans with Dante and Guardiola


















http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...cedores-do-galo-tietam-guardiola-e-dante.html


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marrakech

Dante and Rafinha *





































http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...afinha-visitam-feira-e-arrastam-multidao.html


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Alanzeh said:


> Is already decided where will be hosted the next editions?


i think in Japan but not sure ^^


----------



## ReNaHtEiM (Jul 15, 2013)

There are bids of Japan and India.


----------

